# القمص زكريا بطرس يظهر فى تورونتو



## وليم تل (4 يوليو 2009)

القمص زكريا بطرس يظهر فى تورونتو 	  	  	 
27/06/2009
 تحقيق د. رأفت فهيم جندى, رئيس تحرير جريدة "الأهرام الجديد" الكندية​
علم الأهرام الجديد أن القمص زكريا بطرس موجود فى تورونتو لمدة يوم واحد فذهب مندوبو الجريدة للقاءه وكانت القاعة محاطة ببضعة عربات شرطه, وكان الحضور الأمنى مكثفا ومحسوسا ...
كان عدد الحاضرين يقدر ببضعة آلاف بالرغم من عدم وجود اعلانات ورقية ولكن المعلومة اتت لكل الحاضرين عن طريق التليفون والبريد الألكترونى والكلمة بالفم. ولاحظت أن عدد من الحاضرين لم يكن من المصريين, وأستقبله الحاضرون عند دخوله بتصفيق متواصل أستمر لمدة تقرب من السبعة دقائق مما دل على شعبيته العارمة. تكلم القمص زكريا بطرس عن بعض من نشاطه وبرامجه على القنوات الفضائية والنت, ثم القى بعدها عظة فى الحاضرين يحثهم على الحياة المسيحية متمسكين بتعاليم المسيح وبين لهم اهمية فحص النفس وعدم ادانة الآخرين…
والقمص زكريا بطرس ـ 75 عاما ـ يلبس ملابس الكهنة الاقباط ولكنه لا يذهب إلى اى كنيسة قبطية ولا يتلاقى مع احد من كهنتها وكان قد قدم طلب إحالة على المعاش منها بعد خروجه من مصر، وخدمته بانجلترا...
وكان قد تم ايداع القمص زكريا بطرس فى السجن مرتين, فكان من بين الذين قد تم القبض عليهم فى سبتمبر 1981 والتى قبض فيها الرئيس السادات على عدد من الأساقفة والكهنة والعلمانيين قبل اغتيال السادات فى 6 اكتوبر 1981...
وفي المرة الثانية سنة 1989م وافرج عن القمص زكريا بعدها, ولكنه أجبر على مغادرة مصر بسبب تعميده (تنصيره) لشخصيات هامة مثل حفيدة الشيخ حسن البنا والاستاذة ناهد متولى وأن كان لم يعلم آحد وقتها بتعميده للأديب توفيق الحكيم. ويُرجع القمص زكريا بطرس بدايه طريقه فى علم الأسلاميات للكاتب توفيق الحكيم الذى كان يقضى وقتا طويلا معه فى مكتبه يطلعه على ما كان لم يعلم به وقتها فى كتب التراث الإسلامي. ومما يًعرف عن الأديب توفيق الحكيم وعميد الأدب العربي الأستاذ طه حسين انهما كانا يحتفلان بصلوات البصخه (اسبوع الآلام) الذى يسبق عيد القيامة وكانا الأديبان يعتزلان فى هذا الاسبوع فى القناطر الخيرية... 
والقمص زكريا بطرس يثير جدلا واسعا فى برامجه التى تبث فى مصر والشرق الأوسط فى قناة الحياة كما يبث فى قناة الكرمة فى امريكا الشمالية بالأضافة لغرفته الذائعة الصيت على الأنترنت (البال توك) مما دعا بعض المؤسسات الخليجية الأسلامية لرصد مبلغ 60 مليون دولار لقتله. الكثير من البرامج الأجنبية استضافته, والكثير ايضا كًتب عنه وإحدى المجلات الأمريكية جعلته شخصية العام 2008, وأيضا صدر عنه كتاب (154 صفحة) كتبه المؤلف الاسترالي ستيورات روبنسون وأطلق مؤلف الكتاب على القمص زكريا "رسولٌ إلي الإسلام" تشبيها بالقديس بولس "الرسول للأمم"...
كانت معجزة أن اتكلم معه بعد محاضرته وأن استطيع سؤاله ومناقشته, وكان هذا ما ناقشناه فيه ولكن بعجلة لضيق الوقت... 
حوارى مع القمص زكريا بطرس
س: لقد أعلنت أن هناك 4 مليون مصرى تحولوا للمسيحية فى مصر, فكيف اتيت بهذا العدد؟
ج: أنا لم أعلن ذلك (لازم نتكلم بدقة) ولكنى ذكرت أن جريدة صوت الأمة قالت أن عدد المتحولين للمسيحية فى مصر هو هذا العدد. وهناك أيضا احصائيات قامت بها قناة الجزيرة وبها اثبتت تحول الملايين الكثيرة فى افريقيا, وممكن ترجع لها... 
سأروى لك شيئا, لقد بذل اهل احد الشباب المتحولين مجهودا كبيرا معه لأقناعه بالرجوع وعندما فشلوا لجأوا لأحد الشخصيات الهامة لأقناعه فعندما تقابلت معه هذه الشخصية منفردة سأله ما هى المدة التى أمنت بها بالمسيح ياابنى؟ فأجابه الشاب بأنها 3 اسابيع, فقال له هذا الشخص, 3 اسابيع فقط وعامل الهيصة الكبيرة دى, أنا آمنت به منذ 3 سنوات ولم أفتح فمى...
 س: هل أنت بهذا تسبب ضيق وإضطهاد أكبر للأقباط فى مصر؟
ج: احداث القتل للأقباط فى السبعينيات مثل الخانكة والزاوية الحمرأ وغيرها لم تكن بسببى, احداث أبو قرقاص وغيرها فى التسعينيات والكشح من عام 1998 الى عام 2000 والتى استشهد فيها 22 قبطيا عام 2000 فى يوم واحد لم تكن ايضا بسببى وغيرها الكثير. هم يضطهدون ويقتلون الأقباط منذ الغزو العربى ولكنهم فقط يلصقونها بى الآن...
س: البعض فى مصر يحث السلطات على تقديم طلب للبوليس الدولى "الأنتربول" للقبض عليك ومحاكمتك, فما هو ردك؟
ج. ياريت يسمحولى ادخل المحكمة ومعى ..... ويحاكموا اقوالى أن كانت صح أم لا, دى تبقى فرصة عمرى...
س: لماذا تقول أنه لم يستطع أحد أن يرد عليك؟ فلقد علمت بأن الأزهر اصدر كتابا للرد على ما تقوله.
ج: الكتاب الذى صدر لم يستطع الرد بالأقناع ولكنه أتى بمبررات  ساذجة, وردودهم فتحت ابوابا كثيرة لى للمناقشة استطيع أن اصيدها وانا مغمض العينين. وأقص لك بأن احد الشيوخ قال أنه بعد كل حلقة من حلقاتى كان يذهب لكى يبحث فى كتب التراث عن حقيقة ما اقوله فيجد أنه صحيح تماما واننى لا اذكر كلمة واحدة بدون مرجع او دليل , وعندما استشار باقى اصدقائه الشيوخ اتوا بنفس النتيجة وبدأوا اللقاء ـ كمجموعة شيوخ اصدقاء ـ فى البحث فى الكتاب المقدس لكى يجدوا به ما يدينوه وهاهم الآن يدرسون الكتاب المقدس منبهرين بتعاليم المسيح الممتلئة بالحب...
س: انت اثرت فتنة بين الناس هناك, الأترى هذا؟
ج: الذين يهاجمون ويفترون على المسيحية سمحت وتسمح لهم الدولة بهذا من القنوات والجرائد المصرية, ولكنهم يستنكرون أن اقول أنا حقائق من خارج مصر...    
ولعلمك أن المذيعة هالة سرحان وبرنامجها عن "رضاعة الكبير" والمذيعة بسمة وهبة وبرنامجها عن "ما ملكت ايمانكم" اديا لنتائج اكبر مما انا كنت قد قمت به, ولكنهما فعلتا هذا بعد ان كنت قد فتحت هذه الموضوعات فى حلقات كثيرة وهذه البرامج موجودة على النت...
س: أنت تفعل هذا وانت خارج مصر, فهل كنت تفعله وانت فى مصر؟
ج: لقد ذهبت مرة لجامع عمر بن الخطاب الذى فى مصر الجديدة وتقابلت مع الشيوخ هناك وكان بعد منتصف الليل وتحاورت معهم, فعلم الأمن بهذا بعدها وعندما اشتكونى لقداسة البابا وقتها متعللين بأننى افسد الوحدة الوطنية, قال لهم قداسته وقتها انتم فى حمايتكم للوحدة الوطنية علمتم بأن القمص زكريا بطرس ذهب بعد منتصف الليل للجامع وتقابل سرا مع نفر قليل, وكيف لا تدرون بالشيخ كشك الذى يتحدث فى الجامع الذى بجوارى هنا وفى وضح النهار وعلى العلن ويخطب فى الاف ويقول بأنه سيأسلم "شنودة"؟ فخجل رجال الأمن من كلام قداسته...
وعندما قبضوا علىّ وضعوا فى تحرياتهم بأننى ذهبت عند صلاة الظهر يوم الجمعة ولم يضعوا بأننى كنت بعد منتصف الليل, وعندما واجهنى وكيل النيابة بهذا قلت له كيف اذهب هناك عند صلاة الظهر وسط المصليين؟ انهم كانوا سيفتكون بى. فهز وكيل النيابة رأسه مؤمنا على كلامى غير مصدقا لتحريات بوليس أمن الدولة, بالطبع كنت اعرف أننى لا يجب أن أصحح لوكيل النيابة واقعة الاتهام, فلم اقل له بأننى فعلا ذهبت هناك ولكن ليس بعد صلاة الظهر بل بعد منتصف الليل...      
س: ما هى رسالتك الحقيقية؟
ج: هداية النفوس الضالة عن المسيح وأضحى بحياتى فى سبيل هذا...
س: لقد كنت قد اجريت حوارا معك على النت قبل صدور العدد الأول للأهرام الجديد, ووقتها لم تعرف حتى اسم الجريدة التى ستنشره, فهل سمعت عن نشر هذا الحوار؟
ج: نعم سمعت عنه بعد نشره, اعطنى من فضلك هذا العدد...وهنا اعطيته العدد الثانى للأهرام الجديد والذى كان قد صدر بتاريخ 23 مارس 2008...
عزيزى القارئ بسبب ضيق وقت القمص زكريا بطرس فأننى أعتبرها معجزة أن احصل منه على هذا الحوار.
لقد سألتك فى نهاية حوارى الأول معه الذى تم عن طريق النت منذ أكثر من عام هل القمص زكريا هو أحدى الزيتونتين المذكورتين فى سفر الرؤيا الأصحاح 11؟ أم هو مخرب للوحدة الوطنية المصرية؟ وها أنا اعيد عليك نفس السؤال... 
ملحوظة: حوار الأهرام الجديد الأول مع القمص زكريا بطرس موضوع على النت فى منتدى سايت الأهرام الجديد.
www.al-ahramelgdeed .com​بعد دخولك على السايت اطرق على كلمة "دخول" فى اسفل الصفحة وافتح "حوار ضيوف الأهرام​


----------



## man4truth (4 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لهذا الحوار مع هذا الانسان العظيم 
الذى شابه فعلا بالفعل بولس الرسول وكافة رسل المسيح
انه رد للكنيسه عملها التبشيرى الذى كادت ان تفقده بسبب الضغوط المحمدييه والارهاب البدوى منذ 14 قرن
ولكن وداعا للخوف منكم يا محمديين ومن دينكم البدوى الارهابى
نحن كنيسة الشهداء ونعتز باننا الذين حفظنا على الايمان قرون من الاضطهاد والتخويف
وان اضطهدنا وقتلنا فنحن شهداء الكنيسة الجدد
يا رب افتح كل عنيين المؤمنيين فى بلدك الحبيبه مصر
اطرد الخوف من قلوبهم
واجعلهم رسلك لكل الناس كما كانوا فى السابق​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (5 يوليو 2009)

ربنا معاه ويحافظ عليه من اعداء الخير 

شكرا وليم الرب يباركك


----------



## zezza (5 يوليو 2009)

رغم ان اسلوبه ساعات بيكون غريب 
الا ان خدمته كتيييييييير ناجحة و انا بشجعها و بصلى ربنا ينميها كمان و كمان و ترجع كل النفوس الضالة لحضن المسيح 
ربنا يبارك فى خدمته و يبارك صحته و يديه طولة العمر 
شكرا وليم على نقل الخبر 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## دروب (6 يوليو 2009)

خبر حلو كثير والرب يحفظ ابونا الغالي ويديمو لمجد اسمه
وانا شخصيا مشتاق كثير لاتعرف على ابونا العزيز عن قرب


----------



## zama (6 يوليو 2009)

شكراً على الخبر العظيم ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (6 يوليو 2009)

ويستحق أحسن تقييم ..


----------



## monmooon (6 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا اخي وليم علي المقال 
ابونا زكاريا ده ملوش حل حقيقي 
شكرا ليك وربنا يباركك 
صلي من اجلي​*


----------



## وليم تل (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا man4truth
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع اخي وليم
الرب يبارك


----------



## وليم تل (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا صوفيا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## pop201 (22 يوليو 2009)

*القمص زكريا بطرس بجد ربنا يحفظه ويطيل في عمره لانه الرب مختاره فعلآ لخدمتة ...الخدمة بتاعته صعبة جدآ بس احنا بنصليله كتير الرب معه كل حين وميرسي وليم علي الخبر  *​


----------



## ponponayah (23 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى جداااا على الخبر والحوار الجميل
ميرسى يا وليم
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا زيزا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا زيزا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا دروب
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## king (11 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يطول عمرة 100سنة وزيادة


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا مينا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
وتقيمك للخبر
ودمت بود
​


----------



## @JOJO@ (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي جدا موضوع جميل اوي


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا مونمون
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## جورج فايق (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا مع اثناسيوس القرن اللى احنا فيه


----------



## salamboshra (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*ابونا زكريا راجل بركه كبيره للمسلميين والمسيحيين الاسميين ربنا يباركه ويحافظ عليه وينمى خدمته أمين*


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا بوب
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا


خبر راااائع

الرب يباركك
*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وليم على الخبر

كتير امنوا على ايد ابونا زكريا بطرس

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا بونبوناية
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## بنت كلوج (25 نوفمبر 2009)

خبر مهم جداااالنا شكرا لك اخى وليم
ربنا يحافظ دوما على ابونا ويثمر به اكثر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## استفانوس (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ليباركه الرب اكثر فأكثر 
اشكرك اخي الحبيب والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كينج
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جوجو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## bant el mase7 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

حوار رائع مع شخصية رائعة شخصية قدس ابونا زكريا فهو بحق شخصية فريدة من نوعها لايخشى القوة ولا الجباروت يؤمن برسالته رسالة الحب من اله المحبةيسوع المسيح.الرب يبارك حياته وخدمة لجذب النفوس الضالة المضللة ويحفظه من كل شر وشبه شر.ى. آمين


----------



## zahya (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يارب بارك ابونا زكريا بطرس ويعطي له طول العمر ودوام الصحه والعافيه ويبشر باسم المسيح في جميع انحاء العالم


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جورج فايق
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك 
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا سلام
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا النهيسى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا تاسونى كوينا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بنت كلوج
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا استفانوس
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------

